# Diskless: Direct passing boot.nfsroot.path does not work



## zuzoid (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all.
I have an idea to separate simple mfs_root+sysinstall chain installation and more customized boot with mounting nfs root.
So i have 2 dedicated slices - first (/usr/distrib/pxeboot) exported readonly and contains /boot directory and freebsd distributive, second (/usr/nfs_root) exported read/write and should be mounted as root partition.

pxeboot pass dhcp directive "option root-path" to boot.nfsroot.server and boot.nfsroot.path variables which can`t be overridden by loader commands,

e.g.:
    dhcp points to:

```
filename "/boot/pxeboot";
option root-path "192.168.10.1:/usr/distrib/pxeboot"
```

    i specify in loader.rc:

```
set boot.nfsroot.server="192.168.10.2"
set boot.nfsroot.path="/usr/nfs_root"
set vfs.root.mountfrom="nfs:192.168.10.2/usr/nfs_root"
```

and in time of booting (last string before /init ) we can see:

```
Waiting 5 seconds for SCSI devices to settle
Trying to mount root from nfs:192.168.10.2/usr/nfs_root
NFS ROOT: 192.168.10.1:/usr/distrib/pxeboot
```

after init found path /usr/distrib/pxeboot in vfs.nfs.diskless_rootpath variable.
specifying this variable in loader.rc gives nothing too.

reloading kernel via loader.rc gives nothing too:

```
unload kernel
load /boot/kernel/kernel
```


----------

